# Possible stolen boat



## mkashzg

I might be interested in the trailer if you’re willing to separate them please let me know.


----------



## EddyCaptain

It looks like the serial # is legible. No luck from Vanguard on that ?


----------



## markhusbands

For clarification this is not my boat; I just saw the post and thought it had stolen boat all over it. Don't know anything about the serial number or anything else except that somebody was probably separated from their boat by thieves.


----------



## mkashzg

Thank you for clarifying your post was a little misleading I guess but I was under the assumption that you had it and had been sitting on it for a while and were ready to get it out of of your way before you moved.

but yes that is a little sketchy and if there is any funny business I am sure your post will be appreciated.


----------



## markhusbands

nope, I have no association with the craigslist poster. Just thought there was a remote chance the (presumably) rightful owner would see it here.


----------



## Andy H.

Mark, Thanks for posting the CL ad of a yellow Vanguard with a pretty tricked out fishing frame sitting on a sled trailer and all selling for the suspiciously-low price of $2,000. The CL post has been deleted, hopefully the part of the story we're not seeing involves cops & a warrant, or, better yet, the legitimate sale of a really nice fishing setup at the kind of price we all dream about.

[THREAD EDIT/CLEANUP NOTE] Unfortunately there were some posts that turned into an OT pissing match. In the future, especially when there's a "public service thread" like this, if you've got constructive stuff to offer, please share, otherwise, please keep the discussion on topic.


----------



## Baldy

Good eyes- the boat has been recovered by the rightful owner.


----------



## markhusbands

wow. that is good news.


----------



## tsswinarton

This the boat that Trouts posted about on their IG in June?


----------



## mkashzg

Wow, that is great news it was returned to the rightful owner and it is definitely the same boat! Nice work Mark!

Stolen 13 FT Vanguard with fishing frame and Trailer -...


----------



## csmith41189

Thanks Mountain Buzz Community. This was my boat, it is now back in my garage where it belongs.
Needless to say, I have my concerns about the individual from who I retrieved my raft and trailer. Sketchy to say the least and their story did not add up at all.
No arrests were made or warrants issued, at my request. my first priority was getting my boat back vs putting someone in jail.
THanks again to this awesome community.
Chris


----------



## MNichols

At the end of the day, so many things don't matter except for the fact that you did indeed get your boat back! In my experience that rarely happens. You should go buy a lottery ticket!


----------

